# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  máy laser của ít nói

## ít nói

có cụ trên rom mua con laser 4060 mấy anh china làm ăn thế nào tắc trách mua 1 gửi 2 thế là thừa 1 con 3040 sướng quá khoe các pác chưa bít 40w thì làm đc gì . 
thank pác xxx   đã mua con 4060 em đc biếu không 1 bé
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huanpt

nếu mua thì thiệt hai bao nhiêu vậy it noi?

----------


## ít nói

> nếu mua thì thiệt hai bao nhiêu vậy it noi?


em có mua đâu ạ nó gửi 1 thành 2  .còn nếu mua con này 3040 có bàn nâng hạ . có trục A xoay xoay . loại bo tích hợp corel có usb đi kèm trọng lượng 88kg cả thùng gỗ . giá về HN tầm 14 củ anh à
mấy hôm nữa làm xong con H cnc full nhôm đúc 6050 là em full bộ máy tiện laser cnc .

----------


## Tien Manh

Con laser của mình. Chưa xin phép mà đã up ảnh rồi :v.

----------


## ít nói

> Con laser của mình. Chưa xin phép mà đã up ảnh rồi :v.


con to của bạn mình chuyển rôi mà con này thừa ra . của mình

----------


## solero

Nghê nhỉ chơi laser 40W cơ đấy. Thế mà hôm trước rủ chơi laser 2W @_@

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> có cụ trên rom mua con laser 4060 mấy anh china làm ăn thế nào tắc trách mua 1 gửi 2 thế là thừa 1 con 3040 sướng quá khoe các pác chưa bít 40w thì làm đc gì . 
> thank pác xxx   đã mua con 4060 em đc biếu không 1 bé


 Chém vừa thôi, nhiệm vụ còn chưa hoàn thành đâu đấy  :Big Grin: 
 Mà tình hình tồi đặt giữa nhà để ...ăn vạ, vì chẳng biết cài cái gì, cài vào đâu, toàn tiếng trung quốc (Em cố tình không viết hoa nhé),  tiếng Anh còn bặp bẹ tý, chứ cái thể loại "que gậy" này thì chịu chết

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Chém vừa thôi, nhiệm vụ còn chưa hoàn thành đâu đấy 
>  Mà tình hình tồi đặt giữa nhà để ...ăn vạ, vì chẳng biết cài cái gì, cài vào đâu, toàn tiếng trung quốc (Em cố tình không viết hoa nhé),  tiếng Anh còn bặp bẹ tý, chứ cái thể loại "que gậy" này thì chịu chết


 chữ nho mà @@

----------


## CKD

> Chém vừa thôi, nhiệm vụ còn chưa hoàn thành đâu đấy 
>  Mà tình hình tồi đặt giữa nhà để ...ăn vạ, vì chẳng biết cài cái gì, cài vào đâu, toàn tiếng trung quốc (Em cố tình không viết hoa nhé),  tiếng Anh còn bặp bẹ tý, chứ cái thể loại "que gậy" này thì chịu chết


Mấy cái que với gậy này.. em có chút kinh ngiệm xử lý nè bác. Một câu chuyện thực 100% từ em, kể ra cho vui:
Lúc trước em hay phải đọc tài liệu máy do tụi chị na gửi. Nói thật.. em dốt không thể tả. Vậy mà các xếp cứ thúc ép bảo làm được thì làm, không thì nhanh chóng lên phương án thuê chuyên gia chị na qua chuyển giao. Nghĩ tới cảnh thuê mấy thằng chị na qua, nuôi ăn, nuôi ở, chi phí đi lại, trả lương là em nổi da gà rồi. Thế đã xong đâu, còn phải thuê thông dịch nữa chứ, hic hic. Em rối trí luôn.
Bèn nhờ em nhân viên có thể giao tiếp hoa ngữ, thường phụ trách giao dịch với các chị na giúp em. Hợp đồng kinh tế, hàng hóa, số liệu nói chung ổn cả. Vậy mà lần này dụng vô mấy tài liệu vận hành hệ thống.. em nó nói một hồi em ù cả tai. Bí quá.. em nó nói thôi đi thuê dịch đi anh, em yếu khoản này. Ừ thì nghe lời em đi thuê dịch cái tài liệu khoảng hơn 50 trang (làm ít trước), mất hết 10M chi phí (hic hic). Hôm nhận bản dịch em mừng như đứa trẻ... chờ quà của mẹ. Nhận xong chạy nhanh về cty xem mới tá hỏa. Hic hic.. cái bản dịch em đọc vào cũng chẵng hiểu được. Toàn từ bình dân tới bình dân.. không áp được vào cái máy chổ nào được hết. Bực quá dt lên chổ thuê dịch tài liệu.. í ó một hồi thành huề.. vì em nó dịch theo từ điển.. không sai từ nào, hic hic rỏ là khổ.
Bí quá e mới nghĩ tới google translate, bèm kêu em nhân viên cầm tài liệu gỏ lại trên word giúp em.. sau đó thử copy-past vào google, dịch ra tiếng việt không khác gì em nhân viên dịch hay bên dịch thuê dịch. Lúc này em nghĩ.. có lẽ nào bên em thuê dịch nó dùng google translate để lấy tiền em? Sao mà mình ngu thế?.
Tiếng việt khong xong.. em cho nó dịch qua tiếng anh... ô hay. Em dốt tiếng anh thật.. nhưng ít ra khi đọc em cũng hiểu chút chút. Mà hiểu được phải vận hành cái hệ thống kia thế nào mới hay.
Mà tài liệu thì nhiều quá trời thì làm sao mà gõ lại rồi dịch được. Em tiếp tục tìm giải pháp, tìm được phần mềm nhận diện ảnh chữ hoa.. thế là đạt được giải pháp
--- Scan tài liệu thành ảnh --> nhận diện & lưu lại thành văn bản --> google translate to english vậy là xong.. lúc đó nhiệm vụ của em nhân viên là scan tài liệu cho em.

Kết luận mà em rút ra là:
- Trong kỹ thuật.. trừ khi người dịch là người am hiểu về lĩnh vực mà tài liệu đó muốn nói, may ra dịch người khác đọc & hiểu được. Giỏi ngoại ngữ cách mấy mà không biết kỹ thuật thì dịch cũng chẵng có ý nghĩa gì.
- Chị na & vn ta nói là anh em. Anh em gì rứa.. dịch trực tiếp từ chị na -> vn không ra cái chi chi hết. Em toàn phải chơi.. qua trung gian tiếng anh thôi.

He he! xin lỗi spam tí cho vui

----------

ABCNC, ít nói, cnclaivung, ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## jimmyli

Tiếng Trung dịch phải hiểu ngược từ Phải qua, tiếng Việt thì nghĩa từ Trái qua @@, anh em cùng cha khác ông nội rồi....

----------


## anhxco

Không biết bên bán có biết vụ này không ta?!!
Coi chừng trúng bẫy à.

----------


## ABCNC

Nếu dịch tài liệu thì chính xác như CKD nói, scan rõ nét, dùng ctrinh dịch sang text, dùng G dịch sang t A rồi từ A sang V, mình thấy sát nghĩa. Còn trường hợp đoạn ngắn ít từ, mà lại ghi trên khung máy, thùng gỗ,..bác dùng chương trình nhận dạng nét chữ phổ biến trên martphone ấy, chịu khó viết lại chút, nó tự chuyển dạng text, nhờ G dịch là xg.
Sẵn tiện, chị na có bán các bộ phận riêng lẻ của máy laser ko bác Ít nói ơi, mình muốn mua bộ phận cơ với mạch điều khiển (ko thùng máy, ko bộ đèn phóng - nguồn phóng). Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Ặc, không biết ông ít nói công tác đâu mà gọi từ chiều không được

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn các, Em đã xử lý được mấy cái que rồi, cuối cùng nó cũng chịu nghe lời.
 Ở phòng em có một thằng trung quốc chính cống, nhưng hỏi nó nó cũng cứ ậm à ậm ừ, không biết nó giả vờ mình hay không biết dịch thật. 
 Rồi cuối cùng em cài lung tung, hóa ra thằng này thiếu font của nó nên nó không chạy được.  Sau khi cài xong thì thấy nó có cả tiếng Anh nên cũng nhẹ người. Máy cơ bản là ngon.
  Cũng tại bác ít nói mang vè cái máy to quá, là em không còn chỗ để nữa, nên đành ke tạm em nó giữa nhà.  :Smile: 
 Thống kê lại cho bác ít Nói để đền tiền : Máy thiếu 2 con ốc 6, lúc nào bác trả em cái trục A thì nhớ kèm luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Không biết bên bán có biết vụ này không ta?!!
> Coi chừng trúng bẫy à.


 May là em chưa trả tiền bác ạ...  :Big Grin: 
 Nói vậy chơi cho vui, chứ ông ít Nói cũng có trách nhiẹm với hàng hóa bác ah

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy bác này âm thầm nhập máy không rủ rê, từ lâu em đã nhắn nhủ 1 con rồi mà  :Big Grin:  .  Bác NA dung con này khắc top layer cho nó pro nhỉ

----------


## ít nói

> Cảm ơn các, Em đã xử lý được mấy cái que rồi, cuối cùng nó cũng chịu nghe lời.
>  Ở phòng em có một thằng trung quốc chính cống, nhưng hỏi nó nó cũng cứ ậm à ậm ừ, không biết nó giả vờ mình hay không biết dịch thật. 
>  Rồi cuối cùng em cài lung tung, hóa ra thằng này thiếu font của nó nên nó không chạy được.  Sau khi cài xong thì thấy nó có cả tiếng Anh nên cũng nhẹ người. Máy cơ bản là ngon.
>   Cũng tại bác ít nói mang vè cái máy to quá, là em không còn chỗ để nữa, nên đành ke tạm em nó giữa nhà. 
>  Thống kê lại cho bác ít Nói để đền tiền : Máy thiếu 2 con ốc 6, lúc nào bác trả em cái trục A thì nhớ kèm luôn nhé


Em bảo với cụ rồi tại cụ cứ bảo cái fonts ko quan trọng với dễ . he he 
Chứ nó dễ à . đủ fonts bật plugin lên là chiến nếu yêu corel còn ko mấy soft tầu đủ mạnh cho pác chiến
Em có mấy phôi dấu máy khắc nè làm vài con dập chơi

----------


## ít nói

> Mấy bác này âm thầm nhập máy không rủ rê, từ lâu em đã nhắn nhủ 1 con rồi mà  .  Bác NA dung con này khắc top layer cho nó pro nhỉ


Cụ ngâm cứu tiến hành thôi . nó được việc lắm . thiếu cái tấm dán màn hình điện thoại chẳng hạn cho lên cắt phẹt cái xong .
Hoawjwcj xài xóa ic bản quyền .

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em bảo với cụ rồi tại cụ cứ bảo cái fonts ko quan trọng với dễ . he he 
> Chứ nó dễ à . đủ fonts bật plugin lên là chiến nếu yêu corel còn ko mấy soft tầu đủ mạnh cho pác chiến
> Em có mấy phôi dấu máy khắc nè làm vài con dập chơi


 Bác không kiểm tra hàng ah, sang đi tiện thể mang phôi luôn sang cho em :v

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mấy bác này âm thầm nhập máy không rủ rê, từ lâu em đã nhắn nhủ 1 con rồi mà  .  Bác NA dung con này khắc top layer cho nó pro nhỉ


 Em đã thử, và nó là mục đích chính của em bác eh, lâu nay em cứ nghĩ đến con máy in thẳng, chuột bạch con laser này, mới đưa vào thử nghiệm thấy nhanh và ổn. Đáp ứng nhu cầu tức thì của khách hàng  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Nghê nhỉ chơi laser 40W cơ đấy. Thế mà hôm trước rủ chơi laser 2W @_@


Hí hí . 2w cũng mạnh lắm cụ à

----------


## ít nói

> Nếu dịch tài liệu thì chính xác như CKD nói, scan rõ nét, dùng ctrinh dịch sang text, dùng G dịch sang t A rồi từ A sang V, mình thấy sát nghĩa. Còn trường hợp đoạn ngắn ít từ, mà lại ghi trên khung máy, thùng gỗ,..bác dùng chương trình nhận dạng nét chữ phổ biến trên martphone ấy, chịu khó viết lại chút, nó tự chuyển dạng text, nhờ G dịch là xg.
> Sẵn tiện, chị na có bán các bộ phận riêng lẻ của máy laser ko bác Ít nói ơi, mình muốn mua bộ phận cơ với mạch điều khiển (ko thùng máy, ko bộ đèn phóng - nguồn phóng). Thanks


Bán đủ cả pác à . khung . điện . ống . nguồn gương

----------


## Tien Manh

> Em đã thử, và nó là mục đích chính của em bác eh, lâu nay em cứ nghĩ đến con máy in thẳng, chuột bạch con laser này, mới đưa vào thử nghiệm thấy nhanh và ổn. Đáp ứng nhu cầu tức thì của khách hàng


Anh Ngọc Anh cho em đặt 1 con đấu có khắc 3 chữ MẠNH ĐẸP ZAI. Đường kính 10cm nhé

----------


## ít nói

> Bác không kiểm tra hàng ah, sang đi tiện thể mang phôi luôn sang cho em :v


phôi dấu cáo su thôi mà . ok rảnh có dịp sẽ cho 1 ít

----------


## ít nói

> Anh Ngọc Anh cho em đặt 1 con đấu có khắc 3 chữ MẠNH ĐẸP ZAI. Đường kính 10cm nhé


khắc dấu xong đóng hả. ok cho cậu 1 con dấu hình bồ dục mang qua đó khắc chữ đó vào tha hồ mà dập

----------


## ít nói

> Không biết bên bán có biết vụ này không ta?!!
> Coi chừng trúng bẫy à.


chả hiểu bạn nghĩ cái gì nữa . ai bẫy ai . mình có giao dịch bẫy bạn cái gì à . nói câu đó ảnh hưởng uy tín người khác . toàn người lớn cả

----------


## anhxco

> chả hiểu bạn nghĩ cái gì nữa . ai bẫy ai . mình có giao dịch bẫy bạn cái gì à . nói câu đó ảnh hưởng uy tín người khác . toàn người lớn cả


chà chà, cụ it noi hình như vẫn nóng tính à, đùa chút thôi, có lẽ nói ít nên cụ hiểu nhầm.
Em thì không rõ cụ đùa hay là thật, e cứ theo câu chuyện,bt không sao nhưng thèng này là thằng tung của nên  e đang thử đặt mình vào vị trí người bán xem người ta nghĩ gì thôi.
Thanks!

----------


## ít nói

> chà chà, cụ it noi hình như vẫn nóng tính à, đùa chút thôi, có lẽ nói ít nên cụ hiểu nhầm.
> Em thì không rõ cụ đùa hay là thật, e cứ theo câu chuyện,bt không sao nhưng thèng này là thằng tung của nên  e đang thử đặt mình vào vị trí người bán xem người ta nghĩ gì thôi.
> Thanks!


lần sau  ăn nói cho cẩn thận và suy nghĩ chút . 2 chiếc máy đó gần 30 củ uy tín nó ko nhỏ như cái spindle 300k bạn mua đâu

----------


## anhxco

> lần sau  ăn nói cho cẩn thận và suy nghĩ chút . 2 chiếc máy đó gần 30 củ uy tín nó ko nhỏ như cái spindle 300k bạn mua đâu


Có lẽ cụ đùa, thứ 1 uy tín nó khoogn nằm ở cái giá của sản phẩm. Thứ 2 nó chẳng liên quan gì nhau, thứ 3 tồi ddaxnois k biết cụ đùa hay thật và tôi cứ theo câu chuyện đó thôi. Thứ 4 ăn nói có chủ ngữ vị ngữ chút.

----------


## anhcos

Tại cụ itnoi đùa là người bán họ giao dư 1 cái mà, nguyên nhân thế bác anhxco mới nói câu đó chứ, mới có tí mà mấy cụ đã nóng rồi.

Cứu hỏa đê:

----------

anhxco

----------

